# Are these Ribs okay??



## BbqSniper (Mar 17, 2022)

Got some ribs from costco, going to smoke them today if they are okay… I’ve never seen any like this. Any thoughts? Didn’t feel slimy or smelly. Any help I’d appreciate!


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 17, 2022)

I'm old and hard of seeing. Are these beef ribs ??

Keith


----------



## BbqSniper (Mar 17, 2022)

912smoker said:


> I'm old and hard of seeing. Are these beef ribs ??
> 
> Keith



yes, beef ribs


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 17, 2022)

Looks like black bone caused by hemoglobin leakage from the cut bone.  The hemoglobin turns black when exposed to air for a period of time.  
Were the ribs cryovaced or loose wrapped?


----------



## BbqSniper (Mar 17, 2022)

They were sealed in Costco packaging. I froze them at home in same packaging. Then thawed in the package in fridge to smoke today.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 17, 2022)

Black bone looks unappetizing but is totally safe.  
You could always trim the affected portions for more visual appeal.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 17, 2022)

Beef Research -  Black Bone Condition
					






					www.beefresearch.org


----------



## BbqSniper (Mar 17, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Black bone looks unappetizing but is totally safe.
> You could always trim the affected portions for more visual appeal.



Thanks so much!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 17, 2022)

BbqSniper said:


> Thanks so much!




You're welcome.  Glad to have been able to help.

BTW,  If you get the chance, post up some pics when the ribs done.  
We all love Q-vue around here at SMF.


----------



## BbqSniper (Mar 17, 2022)

current condition of ribs after cutting out the black


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 17, 2022)

Excellent way to make entrance! 

Those are going to be some great ribs for sure.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 17, 2022)

It's due to a little more oxygen in the bags.  Here is a good article that explains it.  If they had 'turned' you would have noticed an off smell the instant you opened the packaging.

BYI, these beef ribs are the same as baby back ribs on a hog. The same ribs that are on a prime rib roast.  They are fine eating.


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 17, 2022)

Oh man those look incredible. I need to do some soon. Can’t wait to see the finished product.


----------



## BbqSniper (Mar 17, 2022)

They didn’t have the best appearance but they were sure tasty! My wife and kids are ‘em up quick!


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 17, 2022)

Picked the bone clean 
Great job on those ribs!!

Keith


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 17, 2022)

Good job! I learned something too!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 17, 2022)

Looks good. Love beef back ribs. Stop by the roll call forum and introduce yourself to us


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 17, 2022)

Welcome aboard.  Good job on your ribs.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Mar 17, 2022)

Looks great. And today I learned about black bone which sounds like a pirate disease or something that happens as a result of scurvy.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 18, 2022)

Good looking ribs and welcome.


----------



## Newglide (Mar 18, 2022)

Good lookin ribs. Looks like they didn't stand a chance


----------

